# anyone else hate mac eyeliner and mascaras?



## fadedillusions (Jan 10, 2009)

i love everything from mac besides their mascaras and eyeliner. anyone else agree?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 10, 2009)

No. I love their eyeliners, esp fluidlines, powerpoints and pearlglides. What ones have you tried?


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 10, 2009)

no dice. i love all their liners except the black liquidlast & mascara X is my HG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 give them another shot!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 10, 2009)

I like them *shrugs* 

The new Penultimate Liner is great, and Feline Kohl Power too. Maybe you're just not using the products how they're meant to be used. I had that problem. Once I asked about them and discovered how to use them properly, they became my favorites.

I was a big fan of the lash products too, but I've since found mascaras from other brands that I like much better.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 11, 2009)

I really love Mac's liners I've tried the khols, softsparkles, powerpoints and fluidlines and they're all great!

I didn't like the Mac Zoomlash mascara though, not so good on my lashes


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 11, 2009)

I like their liners.  

I've only tried Plush Lash, and it was good, but nothing outstanding that made it more special than any other.  I use Make Up Forever Smokey Lash mascara, it's pretty much the only makeup item I don't really use exclusively from MAC.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i love mac's liners generally. the only ones i haven't tried is the new one that came out with chill and the soft sparkle ones. my fave is my blitz and glitz fluidline though! stays on all day and is really easy to apply. i also love my mystery eyeliner whihc came out with starflash i think - it's black with a teal duo chrome to it!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 11, 2009)

I have not tried the eyeliners, but every mascara by MAC that I have tried I don't like. The mascaras get too clumpy on me.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 11, 2009)

Cant live without my Fluidlines especially Blitz & Glitz and Macroviolet. The Pearlglides are so _smooooooooooth _
Feline power kohl... pretty much a staple. Still dont get it why its not perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Their mascaras I am not that psyched about though


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 11, 2009)

The liners are okay with me, but I pass on the mascaras.


----------



## katsey (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate the liquid last liners. I bought a couple - waste of cash in my opinion. Spend the money on fluidlines, lesson learned.

Mascaras I'm fairly indifferent to. Since I throw them out 3-5 months I usually stick to drugstore brands. But i did use mascara X once and the results were god. But I'm sure for the price you can find multiple of options in the drugstore.


----------



## 06290714 (Jan 11, 2009)

don't like their mascara too much, but can't say i HATE them. eyeliners? definitely have to pass. i would have to pass on everyone's eyeliner except for rimmel. they never fail me & never smear...godsent


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 12, 2009)

Their mascaras (or wands if you prefer) have never been a thriller to me.  The one that comes closest to winning is Plushlash.  That was a step in the right direction. 

I love their liners, esp fluidlines and penultimate.  Today, I think I am going to try a kohl power pencil over a penultimate base to make it pop and hold a bit better.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 12, 2009)

I friggin love Pearlglide liners. They are my absolute favorite eyeliner ever. I prefer Bobbi Brown gel liners to MAC's fluidliners because they are wetter and go on smoother. I have only tried Zoomlash and I must say that it sucks donkey b**ls. I wish the Pearlglide liners were permanent.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 12, 2009)

I love MAC liners of all kinds if I'm honest, my favourites at the moment are fluidlines. I love the fact they're so easy to apply now with my new 209 and that there are so many colours. I have a feeling I'll be going crazy on them in the next few months.

As for the mascaras, I was never a fan until they Plushlash was released. Makes my lashes look really long and gives a nice volumised curl, which people often pass comment on, which is nice. I like also how it doesn't make my eyelashes feel like hard or twiggy or crispy, not really finding the words to describe what I mean here! What I'm trying to get at is if I run a finger through my eyelashes when the mascara is on they still move and feel like my own eyelashes not firm.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 12, 2009)

I received a kohl I believe it is for xmas in Engraved.  It's a black but it doesn't hold up on my waterline.  I'm wondering if it's because I'm using it on my waterline.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just reapply when necessary


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 12, 2009)

Shoot me....I like Plush Lash.


----------



## cetati (Jan 12, 2009)

I hate Zoom Lash, I hate Dazzlelash, I hate Fluidlines (BB's are so much better and smoother, IMO, I'm never going back to f/l again), and I hate the Penultimate liner... the Penultimate liner is like an overpriced version of the felt tip liners that have exist in Asia for years and is nothing new for me. So now that I think about it, yes, I basically hate all lash and liner products by MAC that I've tried.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 13, 2009)

i love all their liners but their mascaras...not so much.


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not a fan of their mascaras.  They always seem to clump and/or smudge on me.


----------



## ilorietta (Jan 13, 2009)

i like fluilines, kohls and liquidlast liners...never tried their mascaras


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 13, 2009)

i HATE the pearlglides with a huge passion, i think i may be the only one!!

i absolutly loved the duel ended eyeliners from heatherette but they've nearly been sharpened to the end of their little lives now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love penultimate liner because iv never ever been able to do a wing until i got this baby!

i always use splashproof lash on my lower lashes because it never smudges. also used to love zoomlash and mascara x but now buy rimmels glam eyes because it does the same job for under half the price. i do like their mascaras but they are distincly average


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like the Kohls and Fluidlines. Not as big a fan of the Powerpoint liners... sometimes they smudge worse on me than the kohls! I haven't tried any of their mascaras, but I haven't heard many good things about them, so I'd rather look elsewhere.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 13, 2009)

I like fluidlines. Other liners smear and the mascaras all flake and iritate my eyes.


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 13, 2009)

I love their eyeliners and I've never tried their mascaras, but they don't seem to be amazing like the other mascara brands are.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Jan 13, 2009)

I love Fluidlines. Eye Kohls smear on me. I haven't had the privelege of trying any others...yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved Plushlash but it dried out on my pretty quick. It's relatively cheap as mascaras go though! There are some drug store brand mascaras that cost about as much. Like someone said ^ Im loving MUFE Smoky Lash at the moment!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Jan 13, 2009)

I've only tried 2 of the MAC mascaras... Mascara X, which I didn't like at all, and Dazzlelash, which is okay, gets the job done, but there are so many better formulas out there.

I love fluidlines, pearglides, kohls... all of it. I love how smooth they all go on, and the fluidlines most of all stay on allll day long. <3


----------



## sweeteternity (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate MAC's mascaras.

But, I do like their liners for the most part.
I love fluidlines and adore the penultimate liner.
I like the pencils, kohls, technakohls and power kohls.

The only type of MAC's liners that I'm not crazy about it their glitter liners. Softsparkles I do like, but not the liquidy glitter liners.
Oh, and I've never tried the LLL, they always look kinda goopy to me, so that turns me off.


----------



## sum (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to hate MAC mascara, but I love starting to love it now.
(Actually, I only owned 1 MAC mascara, Mascara X.)
It's not amazing or prominent comparing to other brands.
Yet, it is not horrible or useless. 
At the very least, it doesn't clump and does actually extend my lashes.

I was pretty dissapointed about their eyeliners! 
Though few of my friends recommended them to me, they tended to smudge horribly on my eyelid.
(I had only tried Eye Kohl and PP liners.)
The fluidline is an exception. I love fluidline. I couldn't imagine what would I do if they discontinue it. (In which I think is impossible to happen.)


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks girls! im glad to know i am not the only one.


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 17, 2009)

Funny you should ask: I buy my mascara from L'Oreal. And I hate paying a lot for pencils, though I have 2 Technikohls. I usually end up with Mary Kay pencils from Ebay--cheap and just as good, if colors aren't as unique.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2009)

I love Mac's Kohl Powers, Eye Kohl, Fluidlines and Plushlash but I HATE Zoom lash with a passion. It's one of the clumpiest, nastiest mascara's I have tried and I only use it if I'm out of my other ones. I reckon they could made it a million times better by just making the bristles longer. They are too short and pick up an obscene amount of product. It must be the mascara Tammy Fey Baker used to use!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 17, 2009)

After trying on the 20s this morning, I have to say......I HATE MAC's lashes! I'm done with them.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 18, 2009)

You'd be hard pressed to find someone who loves fluidline more than I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have no issues with the kohl powers, powerpoint, kohls, liquid last liners, pearlglides, etc...

I won't pay retail for their kohls, though. Any I have are cheap purchases from the CB - drug store work just as well for those. 

I haven't tried their mascara. I usually go for drug store, though I'm using a mini MUFE smoky lash right now and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

I just recently bought their technakhol liner in graphblack and blacktrack fluidline. I LOVE the technknol. I've been on the hunt for years for a BLACK not some icky weird shade of grey like some eyeliners can be that wont give me panda eyes. I think this is as good as it gets =] The fluidline was okay. I wish it would dry faster whenever I use it to line my upper lashline. I probably need more practice with it anyways and will grow to like it more when I get the hang of it.

I've never tried there mascaras because theres not a huge selection of waterproof forumulas to choose from. Theres only one right, the splashproof one I think its called? I can't use regular mascaras at all because they just completely uncurl my lashes no matter what I do. But if they do come out with more waterproof formulas I'll def give them a try!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 20, 2009)

i just started using loreal hips pencil liners, they are way better then the powerpoints i was using to me now! i use the brown 1 daily and i havent smudged 1 bit!


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I have not tried the eyeliners, but every mascara by MAC that I have tried I don't like. The mascaras get too clumpy on me._

 
I agree the Mac Zoom lash,made my lashes look all clumpy and although it wasn't raining it got smudged,I prefer my other brand although I love all other MAC products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Liquidlast eyeliner is ok but I would not buy it again as it wasn't nothing special


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

Just out of curiosity because I've always wanted to try it out, but does anyone know if the lash primer has any waterproof properties to it? I've been dying to try it but if it's not waterproof I'll just pass on it.


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 21, 2009)

I love their glitter liners,and fluidline.I haven't tried any of the eye khols.


I dig Plush Lash.


----------



## babycoconut (Jan 22, 2009)

I tired them a long time ago and I remember them being OK. Nothing that other brands couldn't do. I prefer my drugstore brand mascaras.


----------



## moopoint (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Just out of curiosity because I've always wanted to try it out, but does anyone know if the lash primer has any waterproof properties to it? I've been dying to try it but if it's not waterproof I'll just pass on it._

 
I have the prep+prime, I like it but no, it has no waterproofing properties to it. None that I can tell anyways.

I love the kohl eyeliners. HATE liquidlast eyeliners, the flimsy applicator gets all over my lashes and ruins my look. My bff loves them though, so it's personal preference I guess.

I have only tried Plushlash, but it was awful. Clumpy and the formula actually stung my eyes. I have never had this problem before with any other mascara. I doubt I'll buy a MAC mascara again. No one I know seems to love MAC mascaras.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 26, 2009)

omg...this is a great thread...i don't like mac's eye liners or mascaras...well i've never really used any eye liner besides black...but the only eye liner i use is cover girl's perfect point plus in black onyx and i use any of maybelline's mascaras (my eyes get infections really easily if i don't throw out my mascara every 3 months and i damn sure ain't about to pay over $10 for a new mascara every 3 months...(hey...i'm a college student) and plus i'd rather invest on new shadows anyway...lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## caramel_geek (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL. and I thought I'm the only weirdo out there that doesn't like MAC's eyeliners and mascara. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Clinique's lash power mascara and UD's 24/7 liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










MAC really need to come out with some better mascara.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_I have the prep+prime, I like it but no, it has no waterproofing properties to it. None that I can tell anyways.

I love the kohl eyeliners. HATE liquidlast eyeliners, the flimsy applicator gets all over my lashes and ruins my look. My bff loves them though, so it's personal preference I guess.

I have only tried Plushlash, but it was awful. Clumpy and the formula actually stung my eyes. I have never had this problem before with any other mascara. I doubt I'll buy a MAC mascara again. No one I know seems to love MAC mascaras._

 
Thanks for letting me know! Another product I can stop wasting my time lemming over! 


My friend who already naturally has curly lashes uses the Dazzlelash and it looks great on her! Ugh, I doubt I'll ever find a mascara that will make my lashes look nice and won't undo my curl at the same time.


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 28, 2009)

I love the liners!

I wasn't a big fan of the mascaras at all... Gave away my Mascara X and another one that I had a few years ago and can't even rem what it was... Was about to give my little sister my Zoom Lash too but then I tried it with the StudioGear primer and it was much better.  I wear it when I am just out running errands and don't really care that much about my makeup haha.

The Plushlash is pretty good. It's my fav of all the MAC mascaras.

Are you using a primer with your mascara?  I have found with their mascara, it is much better with a primer.  But I still can't find anything better than Diorshow!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree, unless you like the look of spider eyes, I wouldn't buy the mascara, I honesty prefer maybeline's mascara, I use the one with the primer on one end and the mascara on the other(XXL), I also used the primer along with there 5x turbo lash and it's waaaaaaaayyyyy better then mac and much cheaper. As for eyeliner, I still agree, to me the best eyeliner, is "Rimmel London" in Black Magic. Those are my favorite, NON MAC items that actually work better then MAC!!!!!


----------



## LionQueen (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm waayy over the fluidlines - I discovered Loreal's HIP creme liners and they're so much better.  The HIP ones actually stay on my waterline (and everywhere else), they don't smudge on me, and HIP's black is a lot blacker than the blacktrack fluidline.  

I do like the liquidlasts - they've got some great colors, and they stay on a long time, but they're a pain to work with.

I haven't tried any pencil liners from MAC.


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have not tried them but I have heard bad reviews on the mascaras.  Ill just stick to my own


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 31, 2009)

I have decided never to buy a MAC mascara again.  I tried Plush lash.. and I liked it.. then stopped liking it.  Then I tried dazzlelash and I really liked it at first.. but then hated it.  MAC mascaras irritate my eyes more than other brands.  I am going to stick with clinique or drug store brands.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Mar 31, 2009)

i love their liner. it's so vivid and stays on for ages for me. specifically their technakohl. i wanna give the penultimate a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the concept haha.

as for their mascaras, i've only had one, which came in a holiday set and it seems to have disappeared. but while i had it , it was by far the best mascara i have ever had. i'm using some random brand i got from my mom and it's not so great =/


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 31, 2009)

OK fluidline users, I have a question!

I love my fluidline, but can't apply it to my lower lash line. Why? Because The outer corners of my eyes seem to be teary a lot (?!) and the fluidline on my lower lashline in that corner just melts off, I always find it deposited under my eye in very short order.

So other than me having acid tears, what am I doing wrong with application here? I've tried setting it with shadow or powder, it just doesnt work. I'm at a loss.

If anyone has insight, I'd appreciate your ideas!


----------

